# Outted as a Prepper/Survivalist...by a sheeple



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Today is my b-day. I awoke sick from sinus drainage/allergies, but as the day progressed I felt good due to the probiotics/immodium, etc enough so to attend a "get together: sing/ dessert" with church friends.

While at the food table, a longtime, but not BFFriend stood across the table from me and said she'd just read a weird and scary book that made her cry...but it also made her think of me. She couldn't remember the title but began talking about an EMP that took out all the electronics...a daughter dying from diabetes complicated by no meds, etc... You know, don't you?

Yep, she'd somehow gotten her hands on _One Second After_ which I haven't even had a chance to read yet, but know of due to all of you who have read and discussed it in detail. I did read The Road, and World Made by Hand. I told her I'd like to read her book.

So, my friend and now her husband also said: "We both said: Hey this is the kind of stuff that (insert my name) knows how to handle, and if something like that really happened we are going straight to (insert my name)'s house. She knows all that survival stuff, how to eat stuff in the woods, has goats for milk and food, etc... *(well I do NOT know "all that stuff"...but I am forever looking and learning).

That was a compliment to me of course... and a scary scenario as my friend can NOT keep still, focused, nor can she keep her mouth quiet...sorry it's true. She's not a bad person morally, just weak about common sense, stealth, and discerning when to keep things to herself= yeah a gossip. UGH...... you know, the things that can get one killed in the wrong place and time.

So, her and his discussion caused people to ask questions and talk about "what if" it really happened- even if it was a disaster situation. It did give me a chance to ask them questions but not really show my hand at all I know and think about.

All the people at the gathering are good folks I've known for a long time and I would want to help...but I don't want to show and tell everything and become the neighborhood shelter and food depot if the SHTF....

I'm still getting my head around the friends saying "We're heading to your house"... I need to now work at teaching them how to not be "sheeple". 

-scrt crk


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

ugh. Don't you hate that?

but cool that it brought up some discussion. Hopefully they will take it upon themselves to learn more and plan...


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, very scary. You can't feed everybody. Maybe the best thing would have been to nip it in the bud with a laugh. "No you're not coming to my house, I'd have enough just feeding my clan, hahahaha...but seriously, you got to learn to feed your own family yourself, not depend on me or on the government." Unfortunately, those are the kind of retorts I always think about after the fact. You know really this kind of statement is something we should prep for. hmmm


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

My standard response to those kinds of comments-- and I get them often--- is," What are you planning on bringing to the party???" I make it clear in a laughing/joking kind of way that there is no free spaces at my place..... Then I suggest that it would be better for us all if they prepared for themselves because I have a full house......
Tana Mc


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

There you go--a ready response. And it serves the purpose without insulting the other person. Good job!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Yikes.

I've yet to have anyone say this to me... And there's only a very select few who I WOULD allow to stay.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Print up some "survival contracts". When the S does H the F present these contracts to anyone who shows up. The contract will stipulate that in exchange for the support that you provide that all of their personal property will become yours, and that they will labor as you direct for the length of their stay. 

Maybe pass out a copy in advance for the leaches who think that they can just show up and eat your grub.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Oh, by the way, Happy birthday!


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I am picturing in my mind that couple from the movie " The book of Eli" They have "guests" come in through the front door and leave through the back and are "planted" in the garden.

Anybody remember?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy birthday, Secret Creek!

Ouch on being "outed". Innocent comments,until S really does HTF and folks remember what she said. I like the "what are you bringing to the party" response. In the situation you were in, it was probably more appropriate than my favorite line - "Can't you find a driveway closer to home to get shot?"


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I'd just say, good I'll need a few people to clean the poop out of the barn, or weed the garden or some other nasty chore.


----------



## The Biss (May 31, 2006)

I get this often as well. My response is, "You'll arrive to an empty house. Well, there will still be some clothing and furniture here! LOL LOL." but I say it very drolly, tongue-in-cheek style.


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

Actually, I'm looking for people (select) that I would trust to team up with. Of course, I can't violate OPSEC so I basically gotta prep for them too. You can't maintain security by yourself 24/7 and/or hunt, forage, and garden/farm by yourself.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

A neighbor who is a prepper and I were in a similar gathering. Another neighbor who doesn't prep said that if things ever got back they would go to my prepper neighbor's house. His response, "And I have a 12 gauge shotgun ready for just such an occasion." The room did get silent, I think I was the only one that laughed, but it was clear and to the point. Blessings, Kat I wanted to add that nobody really knows that we prep also. We keep tight lipped about everything we do around here. His wife has made the mistake of casually talking about how much she canned during the day or stuff like that. It is amazing how well some people pay attention to casual comments about what you did during the day.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

How does anyone get to know whats in your pantry to begin with? Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Belated Happy Birthday. 

Next time the discussion comes up (and it will), and they mention coming to your house, ask them what my Dad used to ask me.......'what would you do if I wasn't here?'. 

Best they start learning _now_ how to DIY.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I have found that, as you grow in your self-sufficiency and preparedness, people begin to sense it. Complete strangers will approach you in parking lots, asking if they may use your jumper cables with an assuredness that you indeed have some. In an emergency, eyes will turn to you seeking guidance. 

In a prolonged emergency, if you must have contact with the outer world, you will not be able to hide your capabilities. You will not be able to feign the fear and uncertainty that the unprepared have anymore than you could feign the gauntness of near-starvation.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

kirkmcquest said:


> How does anyone get to know whats in your pantry to begin with? Loose lips sink ships.


They don't know for sure,but, they all know I'm working all the time around here. It gets pretty obvious when I have to tell them,no I'm busy. My smashed finger is pretty obvious from building something about a month back. Yesterday I dropped a hammer on the top of my foot, now that left a bruise and is swollen. This really rotten mood, has been brought on the the ignorance of people that just can't understand that it is my JOB to tend the gardens that feed us and build that new chicken tractor. I can't go to all their silly functions, and am sick and tired of not getting any respect for it. The only thing I do for fun/relactation is to rest here for a bit eat lunch and cool off and read.There, sorry for the rant, but I'm sure when they need something they will remember all the times they ignored why I can't come out to play.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

We (wife and I) tell no body that we are prepping for whatever. We also live 26 miles from the nearest thing you could call a town (pop 7,500) Six miles of that are basicly dirt and and old covered wagon trail. You cannot see our house or solar or even our wind generator until you are right in front of our gate. But, my electronic wireless driveway alerts will see you long before you get that close. Another neighbor up the dirt road about 2 miles will see you before even that. Hmmmm , if you are not invited into this area, you may not really want to come over here. My little veggie garden is even hidden all behind my house and I collect rain water from my roof. My shop and solar building will also soon be collecting rain water as well. Unless your ex-military from the 60's like my neighbor/friend up the road, you don't even know us, nor shall you know us. I am a very private person and I am sure most of the few people around this area are aware of this fact. Therefore, I really don't expect too many people coming over to free load from us. The thing is , most of the people up here in my area are pretty much the same way, and I do understand this. We all, pretty much stay to outselves and for sure keep our mouth's shut and shut tight...


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

bourbonred said:


> Yes, very scary. You can't feed everybody. Maybe the best thing would have been to nip it in the bud with a laugh. "No you're not coming to my house, I'd have enough just feeding my clan, hahahaha...but seriously, you got to learn to feed your own family yourself, not depend on me or on the government." Unfortunately, those are the kind of retorts I always think about after the fact. You know really this kind of statement is something we should prep for. hmmm


That is exactly what I did do... I said "EMP's are scary because they are real, and in the wrong hands, they could be used. So, it's a good plan to have food and medicines stored up for any kind of bad disaster scenario, right? Think of all the things that book brought up that people hadn't planned for...and start planning ahead so you don't get caught without!". 

These are the "We love to go to Florida and play golf and lay by the pool" kind of folks. Good hard working folks, just making their way to a retirement all nice like: "The Villages"/ "I wear Ralph Lauren Polo shirts and have a nice tan" kind of folks. The husband is a retired park ranger and former Peace Corp guy so he knows third world country life. He's already had handgun training, etc. I don't know how he He'd be easier to talk to than his wife - but that book she read will certainly get her head into place faster. They have four young adult children that'd follow them! I got work to do!
-scrt crk


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

kirkmcquest said:


> How does anyone get to know whats in your pantry to begin with? Loose lips sink ships.


Exactly! I have been very careful to not mention what we have/do,...but they know I wildcraft/forage as I gather pawpaws on their property, raise my goats.

They've known me for years so they know what kind of person I am...but not what I have. I've had others say the same thing also...this time it scared me as these folks live close enough to walk and as I mentioned earlier, the wife likes to talk openly about everything to everyone YIKES.

-scrt crk


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

nadja said:


> We (wife and I) tell no body that we are prepping for whatever. We also live 26 miles from the nearest thing you could call a town (pop 7,500) Six miles of that are basicly dirt and and old covered wagon trail. You cannot see our house or solar or even our wind generator until you are right in front of our gate. But, my electronic wireless driveway alerts will see you long before you get that close. Another neighbor up the dirt road about 2 miles will see you before even that. Hmmmm , if you are not invited into this area, you may not really want to come over here. My little veggie garden is even hidden all behind my house and I collect rain water from my roof. My shop and solar building will also soon be collecting rain water as well. Unless your ex-military from the 60's like my neighbor/friend up the road, you don't even know us, nor shall you know us. I am a very private person and I am sure most of the few people around this area are aware of this fact. Therefore, I really don't expect too many people coming over to free load from us. The thing is , most of the people up here in my area are pretty much the same way, and I do understand this. We all, pretty much stay to outselves and for sure keep our mouth's shut and shut tight...


Smart plan. And for those who live in more populous areas, consider doing your shopping further away from home where no one will have any chance of knowing you. Don't shop for more than basics like milk, bread, and eggs close to home, and then only in small amounts like most of the 'live for today, and think about tomorrow when it comes' types. If it is at all possible, do that big shopping in cash, and don't use frequent shopper cards or other identification (Sam's Club for example) that can let someone know who you are.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I know a few other people who are prepping, whether they realize it or not. Stocking up on some things, to help get through the winter is very common here. I mentioned I am picking up another couple hundred pounds of flour-but because I bake, it isn't unusual for me. Of course, I then get the opportunity to mention what's happening with grain harvests on the continent.......


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

7thswan said:


> They don't know for sure,but, they all know I'm working all the time around here. It gets pretty obvious when I have to tell them,no I'm busy. My smashed finger is pretty obvious from building something about a month back. Yesterday I dropped a hammer on the top of my foot, now that left a bruise and is swollen. This really rotten mood, has been brought on the the ignorance of people that just can't understand that it is my JOB to tend the gardens that feed us and build that new chicken tractor. I can't go to all their silly functions, and am sick and tired of not getting any respect for it. The only thing I do for fun/relactation is to rest here for a bit eat lunch and cool off and read.There, sorry for the rant, but I'm sure when they need something they will remember all the times they ignored why I can't come out to play.


I'm going to rant too for a moment. 

Since 5am I've been working in the garden. Around 8am or so a neighbor goes by and waves. An older retired couple on their way into town. They go in to eat at McDonald's every morning.

Around 9am there goes another neighbor by hauling his bass boat behind him. He's a union engineer who has been out of work for going on 4 years now.

A few minutes ago a fancy car went by that I didn't recognize. They stopped at the house down the road. It's a realtor with a nice young couple showing them a place that's been for sale since we moved out here. Reduced price. Reduced price. Pending offer. Reduced price again. They drive by on their way out and stare at me like I'm the main attraction. "And on your left you have a hillbilly neighbor wearing overalls and no shirt."

From the vantage point of my own garden, the only signs of productive labor going on is my one neighbor across the way who is busily cleaning out his pool. 

All these neighbors think my family is quaint. A throwback to an earlier age. They're friendly enough for the most part. They wave as they go by and sometimes they stop and want to waste time in idle chitchat. "Is that a sheep? Are those cabbages? Gardening must be a difficult hobby! Yuk yuk yuk!"

Meanwhile, I'm feigning friendliness and wondering which one of them I'm going to have to shoot first when the grocery store empties out, the power hasn't been on for two months, and the government food trucks stop showing up.

It's the ant and the grasshopper every day.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

"There is no greater love than this; that a man should lay down his life, for his friends."

Some days, I rather look forward to it.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree with nipping it in the bud. Tell her she is expecting too much from you because if something like that really happened you'd have a hard time keeping your family alive and wouldn't be able to worry about others. Harsh but it would probably prevent her from yacking about how your place is the place to go when their world falls apart.

Even harsher follow the old advice; be polite, be professional but have a plan to kill everyone you meet. You don't know if the neighbor is coming over to trade something you need for something you have too much of or they are coming over to steal what you have. If you guess wrong its much better to be wrong about them coming with evil intent.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Ernie said:


> I'm going to rant too for a moment.
> 
> Since 5am I've been working in the garden. Around 8am or so a neighbor goes by and waves. An older retired couple on their way into town. They go in to eat at McDonald's every morning.
> 
> ...


I left the whole quote as I found it nec to my post.

I guess I am a bit more lucky. I have prepper neighbors all around me save for the party first- ***** at her toddler- 20 something across the highway. 

All my neighbors hunt, pack guns, garden, can...and "get it". We have to be. We know we live in a "third world Ohio County...that has near zero law, and loads of drugs: grown/manufactured up in these hollows. My In laws don't prep in the sense of a SHTF ..but just do what they've always done since the depression- put up food, save and repair what ever they have kind of Inlaws. I "woke up" my already a tinfoil wearin' cousin, and she's a bigger prepper than I am able to be now...whew!!! ( has more $$). I am fortunate and I know it. I gathered the neighbors here at my house last September and we came up with a kind of "neighborhood watch" plan- shared contact phone numbers, etc. Let's look out for one another- watch and question any suspect activity on each others place kind of meeting and all were very thankful about that. It's worked great and has been used since last fall.
-scrt crk


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Ernie said:


> I'm going to rant too for a moment.
> 
> Since 5am I've been working in the garden. Around 8am or so a neighbor goes by and waves. An older retired couple on their way into town. They go in to eat at McDonald's every morning.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you must be joking, but...

I often wonder what it would be like for you(personally you, Ernie) if you lived in a place that wasn't suburban lite, where the folks are all capable and hardy(more so than not, and the lands weeds out those who are not). It's for sure a different planet, a different country within a country. You seem to put up with a lot of discontent and anxiety where you are, and I wish you could find a place that was more compatible with your vision. 

Secret creek--does it ever bother you that your reaction to a person that you describe as a friend has now been defined by their assets they bring to the table post-SHTF? I mean I sense danger when one starts living in the moment as if they were in the future, especially a really bad one. This is not to say prepping or foresight is bad--not at all. Just that living in a reality that is not what is on the ground right now sets you up for bad decisions.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ps, secretcreek the way you describe yourself is what many of the folks/neighbor around me are like, a mix of ******** and old hippies. We just put on the slightly endearingly crazy hat to the city people, but I'm impressed nonetheless by the community and skills.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Ernie said:


> I have found that, as you grow in your self-sufficiency and preparedness, people begin to sense it. Complete strangers will approach you in parking lots, asking if they may use your jumper cables with an assuredness that you indeed have some. In an emergency, eyes will turn to you seeking guidance.
> 
> In a prolonged emergency, if you must have contact with the outer world, you will not be able to hide your capabilities. You will not be able to feign the fear and uncertainty that the unprepared have anymore than you could feign the gauntness of near-starvation.


I'm finding out that the things that I have done that used to produce laughter, an elbow,a wink and a ref to "Ellie Mae"/Granny Clampett" are now looked at a bit different. I'm a resourceful gal, not a pedi-mani- canned tan, fashion follower. If it's cold out, I'm wearing longjohns or even PJ capri's, under a long denim dress, I dress for the weather...I've worn barnboots to the grocery store, gasp! I've been considered "weird" for a long time. I camp primitive and take pack animals with me. I cook with old time kitchen ware like Grandma's ..because it was Grandma's! I create food with what I've foraged, so I am everyone's pal at a potluck if they want something different than potato salad from the store. I oft times serve venison, goat meat, and dishes with foraged fruit or herbs...sassafras root, or staghorn sumac tea etc. Our rural county is full of forgotten lifesaving resources that most people don't know about anymore. Time to learn, people!

-scrt crk


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

"I know where I am going if things get bad..."

I just had this comment made to me about an hour ago, while discussing current events with my daughter's 16 year old best friend.

When a family member says that to me, I tell them if they really think that is a possibility then they need to prepare for it now like a responsible human being. I can't, and won't, take care of everyone.

My neighbor recently said the same thing. "You might have some neighbors come begging on your doorstep" was what she said. They have ten acres, three horses that they don't ride, and no garden. What would I do? Obviously I'm not going to shoot my neighbors. He can work hard, but she is a nervous nellie who wouldn't be good for much.

I never know how to handle those kinds of comments. I think people mean it is a compliment or something, but it scares me! You can't hide the way you live your life, and my survivalist mentality is a lifestyle, not just a bunch of canned food stored in the basement.

Honeslty, it makes me mad. Those comments are The Ant and The Grasshopper story come to life. I was working in the garden yesterday, and it occurred to me that it is simply irresponsible to NOT have a garden.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

manygoatsnmore said:


> - "Can't you find a driveway closer to home to get shot?"


:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Ernie said:


> "And on your left you have a hillbilly neighbor wearing overalls and no shirt."
> 
> All these neighbors think my family is quaint. A throwback to an earlier age. They're friendly enough for the most part. They wave as they go by and sometimes they stop and want to waste time in idle chitchat. "Is that a sheep? Are those cabbages? Gardening must be a difficult hobby! Yuk yuk yuk!"
> 
> ...


Oh man, so true, and made me laugh. I just wonder how people can look at the news and do nothing.

I just shake my head and continue with my current project.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Thats why I have a place that can't be seen from the road and I don't like doing business that results in locals coming here and asking 'how many acres you got' and 'Oh I see you're working the land' and etc..

In a perfect world, the only people I'd ever have here would be those who I wouldn't mind taking in. But, you 'can't keep'em all off forever' I guess.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I get a comment like that I say, "I'll teach you how to make soap." or, "I'll teach you how to can." Actually, I have ended up teaching soap making classes and knitting classes and quilting classes because I am not going to knit, quilt, or cook for you.

Around here, everyone has a freezer because the little one on the refrigerator won't hold a whole deer or half a cow. You are not considered a survivalist if you have a freezer full of meat and another freezer for the garden stuff, or if you buy strawberries by the bushel. It's considered normal to have enough toilet paper and canned goods to last you a couple of weeks. This is because the electricity can go out after any big storm, summer or winter, for 3 days to two weeks- even if it hasn't happened to you in ten years. It's simply common sense to stock up. Now, if you stock up on things other than meat for six months or a year, who's to know?

In a SHTF situation, with strangers arriving looking for food, I will hand them a line with a hook on the end of it and point to the pond. "Please do me a favor and catch a few bluegill, catfish if you can." People who have worked all their life would rather try and catch fish than take a handout. In the summer I'll have a garden with pole beans and tomatoes and suggest they pick a few ripe ones. They don't need to know if I have canned goods stored or how much rice and dried beans I have. They won't know how to kill and butcher a sheep, so the sheepies are safe in the pasture until I need to butcher one. And, city people possibly don't know that you actually can kill and eat sheep that are raised for wool. Heh, heh.

But who am I kidding? My ten brothers and sisters will drag their families here because I have a "farm".


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

secretcreek said:


> Yep, she'd somehow gotten her hands on _One Second After_ which I haven't even had a chance to read yet, but know of due to all of you who have read and discussed it in detail. I did read The Road, and World Made by Hand. I told her I'd like to read her book.
> 
> I'm still getting my head around the friends saying "We're heading to your house"... I need to now work at teaching them how to not be "sheeple".
> 
> -scrt crk


I think the answer is obvious... get the book muy pronto (interlibrary loan of paperback off Amazon, whatever...) and read it... 

...then you'll be able to 'discuss' it with your friends... let them know those who didn't survive, weren't prepared... and even those that were prepared, suffered enormous casualties... remind them of all the non prepped folks that tried to get into the town that was semi prepared... and what happened to them (they all died...) Maybe the reality of self responsibility will sink in.

Failing to plan is planning to fail...

Let them know that you might not survive the initial 'catastrophe', whatever that might be, and them 'depending' on you could be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy belated birthday!! We share the same birthday!!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy late birthday


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

In reading of folks that say, "I know where I am gonna be heading if things go bad.." I am glad that not many folks know how to find where I am located - I am way off of the paved road and can not be see except from above, as if folks would have a helicopter to look for a place to go in an emergency. 

Since I moved up here about 5 years ago, I have not had that many visitors (by choice). I do have the electric meter reader that does come by once a month, but he is used to my being outside while wearing a shoulder holster and a USMC ball cap when he comes (I am alerted by electronic and other methods). I always say hello, and ask him if he saw any signs of the bear or mountain lion while driving down here. I try to keep him guessing as to what critters are out and about at the time! I am the last place in on an electrical sub-line, so it is really remote up here and I do have those large critters as neighbors also. Since it is 'inconvient' for UPS or Fed-Ex to come all the way up here, so I have my packages of items bought on line dropped of at a friend's business down in town now.

At the old place down the hill, I had heard that phrase of "Guess where I am coming to?" a lot when folks would see my radio room, pantry, or other items like generators, and such. I would ask them, "and what are you gonna bring?" The usual result was the 'deer in the headlights look' with not much said, as to what they had to offer. Even long before Y2K came along, some folks used the 'survivalist' phrase - till I reminded them about Earthquakes happening at any time. That got their attention after the 1989 Loma Prieta/ San Francisco Earthquake that occured during the World Series.

Luckily I know and trust my closest neighbors and vice-versa, plus they also have their plans ready for when things go South in a hurry. We have discussed and practiced how to keep an eye on what goes on up here, and in our banding togeather to catch trespassers - we know how to handle a situtation where we are armed. No bumbling around with loaded weapons and fearing that someone will do something stupid resulting in a trip for someone to the Hospital Emergency Room due to an 'accident'. Yes between us, we have a large list of folks and their home and cell phone numbers/ email addresses that we know who live up and down and off of the county road for quite a ways from here. I keep a copy of the list in my wallet at all times, just in case it is ever needed.

For those sugesting not using a store loyalty card - I have a couple of them for each store with my name spelled slightly different plus by using my old street address or my PO Box as an address. So they could try to follow my loss-leader/ sale item purchases, at least I don't make it very easy for them. That and I am not gonna drive a couple of hundred miles R/T to the next large town to make any major purchases, just to not let the locals knowing what is in my shopping cart. I don't do major shopping and then making a bee-line home in case I am followed. I tend to make several stops during a shopping day, and occasionally I come home by taking the 'long way around'. It is not difficult to notice if one is being followed, when driving down a winding remote one lane country road.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

The few times someone has said something like that my response is "visits to our place are by invitation only".

Mike


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

A "friend" did that to me at a church dinner. I smiled pleasantly and said it was a good thing I had a "pantry" with dh being ill and not working we'd had to live on it. I left the impression that we'd used everything, which we did, but no mention that we replaced what we used as we used it. Any comments I get and I use the word "pantry" and talk about how economical it is to buy on sale. I can ramble for a boring length of time about how often each item goes on sale, how many we use in that length of time, how much I save, etc. Eyes glaze over and interest shifts elsewhere. Also, pantry sounds much less important than shtf food storage.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Pam6 said:


> Happy belated birthday!! We share the same birthday!!


Same state, same birthday! I'm 48.
-scrt crk


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

secretcreek said:


> Today is my b-day.
> 
> 
> I'm still getting my head around the friends saying "We're heading to your house"... I need to now work at teaching them how to not be "sheeple".
> ...



Happy Birthday!

I read your story.
My first thought was, how cool it must be to have a group of folks you can gather with and have a meal, conversations, and fellowship.

Then as I read to the bottom, it reminds me why I keep to myself.

It's a catch 22.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Store Loyalty Card issue?

They still print phone books right?
Name, address......the internet provides the zip.

Loyalty card up!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Grocery store loyality cards, even Sams and Costco cards -- no one ever asked me for id when I filled out the forms. 
Why would you use your real name/address when its only use is to gather information about you and your shopping habits? True, they currently use it for advertising and to see trends, but its all kept on a database or 2 or 10 that could be used against you.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I guess short of taking her out @ the dessert table as Texican said barrow the book & read. Then do a book club gathering which hopefully will lead to a few class on prepping.
Who knows maybe you can start a co-op & buy preps in bulk. 
Turn this into an advantage. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Tell her that it is better for her, you, and the whole community if she prepared also.

But, you know, she doesnt sound like the kind of person who would follow through with any preperations and if she did she would lose interest as her fear subsides.


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I'm going to rant too for a moment.
> 
> Since 5am I've been working in the garden. Around 8am or so a neighbor goes by and waves. An older retired couple on their way into town. They go in to eat at McDonald's every morning.
> 
> ...


Ernie, whatcha gonna do when all of them show up at your door After SHTF?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

forfreedom said:


> Ernie, whatcha gonna do when all of them show up at your door After SHTF?


Hopefully I'll stick to my Christian values.

Whatever I do, it'll be preceeded with a hearty "I told you so".


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

There are about 30 people that will show up at my door. I'm making up a list of what they better bring. A tent is at the top of the list since theres no way 30 relatives are going to fit in my house!!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I think it is unwise to alienate people over a discussion about a TEOTWAWKI scenario that may not happen in our lifetime.

Think about it. You are probably more likely to need that friend/neighbor to pick up your kids on the day your car breaks down, or to help you out in some other routine way, than they are likely to need your assistance in a SHTF scenario. 

Hurting their feelings, or making them think you're a bit crazy and best avoided, probably is a net loss, IMO. :shrug:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Any comments I get and I use the word "pantry" and talk about how economical it is to buy on sale. I can ramble for a boring length of time about how often each item goes on sale, how many we use in that length of time, how much I save, etc. Eyes glaze over and interest shifts elsewhere. Also, pantry sounds much less important than shtf food storage.


You got it right Ann.ound:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

willow_girl said:


> I think it is unwise to alienate people over a discussion about a TEOTWAWKI scenario that may not happen in our lifetime.
> 
> Think about it. You are probably more likely to need that friend/neighbor to pick up your kids on the day your car breaks down, or to help you out in some other routine way, than they are likely to need your assistance in a SHTF scenario.
> 
> Hurting their feelings, or making them think you're a bit crazy and best avoided, probably is a net loss, IMO. :shrug:


You are odds on most likely correct it wont happen,anarchy is rather rare.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

No, I didn't read all the posts. This may have already been said.

I flatly tell people, "If your last name isn't the same as mine you are not coming to my house"! My tone and the stern look on my face let's people know I mean what I say.

I told my daughter-in-laws mother she better stock for her family because I am not having them here. Especially when they can well aford to buy what they need. Her mother would rather go to the mall for the latest sale or just go buy stuff they really don't need. My DiL, my son and grandchildren will be here but not DiL's mother, father and brother. :nono:

I tell people I don't have much food and what I have is for our family.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Grocery store loyality cards, even Sams and Costco cards -- no one ever asked me for id when I filled out the forms.
> Why would you use your real name/address when its only use is to gather information about you and your shopping habits? True, they currently use it for advertising and to see trends, but its all kept on a database or 2 or 10 that could be used against you.


I signed up at Costco a few months ago. They asked to see my driver's license and made a copy of it.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

JanS said:


> I signed up at Costco a few months ago. They asked to see my driver's license and made a copy of it.


I don't allow that - the hospital asked for that the other day when I needed an xray. All it was for was to verify my identity. I said you can look but not copy and kept it in my hand. They weren't sure of what to do at first, but finally just signed the paper that they had verified my id.

Thinking on it - I don't have anything that has my street address on it. And I run internet checks on my and my family's names and remove them when needed.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I posted yesterday (#54) on this subject. It got me thinking about how many people would be knocking on my door if SHTF. The number comes to 33 people. :smack That incluudes our immediate family and extended family members.

So, where do you cut it off? Just by not starting in the first place. I can not feed that many people for even one week as it stands now. I have tried to encourage people to do some stocking but I get the look of, "your crazy". Or a typical "the deer in the headlights" look. 

Many of you have experienced that yourselves. That is when I change the subject to, "Have you seen the weather forecast"?

*BTW: I am the "old man" of the family. I'll be 67 on Flag Day. So I am the one many expect to help everyone else out. I will do what I can for same last named family members. My DiL and I get along "fine" but leaving her family "out in the cold" would change that instantly. Hey, she is in denial as is her family. I am the the only one prepping at all.*


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

We have a mixed situation. At age 65, I have almost no family left. My wife's family are, in general, helpless and hopeless WRT dealing with any emergency. They may think about coming to our house, but it would be a desperation move on their part. They aren't invited here now, since we have absolutely nothing in common, and they have no interest in what we do, beyond thinking we are "quaint". They all live some distance from us. 

In our own community, we are seen as normal everyday country folks. I ran a repair shop and fixed farm and garden equipment, did machining and welding for many years. I retired last Fall, but after years of this, everyone in the county knows us. Our one acre lot sits on a hilltop along a state highway. No way to hide that, so we hide in plain sight. Most people here have clotheslines, wood stoves, gardens, some fruit trees, and a lot of them are farmers who produce grain and livestock. I've done work for the city and county governments, the local sheriff's dept., and a couple state policemen. I know and deal with most of the local businesses regularly. Our position in any emergency situation is to be a helpful part of the community effort to deal with it. The line between that and what is ours alone is very clear.

The good part of all that is, everyone I deal with pretty much thinks like we do, and are pretty self reliant. I guess the bottom line is to choose your community carefully.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

NJRich, I'm in the same boat with my dil. She turns her nose up at my homegrown meats when they come for holidays. That's fine. If the shtf, my son, the 2 gbabies and she know they are welcome, and I've asked them not to come empty-handed, because we expect 12 other blood kin to arrive too. But if it got bad, I'm absolutely sure she'd want her married siblings and parents to come too, and I just can't feed everybody. I'm not sure I could feed 16 of us. (Dear Lord please don't let it happen in winter!!!!!) I've worried about this lately. She's not really open to discussing prepping. She doesn't want to think about it. It messes up her pretty little world--real-life sheeple, sheesh! It won't work to talk to my son, cause what ever "baby" wants, baby gets. I haven't yet figured out how to lay down the law without losing the fragile relationship we have.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm. 

I just now heard from my only niece, who announced that she is recently divorced. Their kids are pretty well grown, so that isn't a big issue, but now this girl is sort of footloose. I hadn't thought about her, but even though she has "issues", in the current vernacular, she could be an overall asset. Has an education and has been teaching school for several years. She and her Ex had a few acres in Kentucky and were doing the homestead thing to some degree, so she isn't clueless by any standard. 

Then, there is my wife's half-sister, who is a complete and total disaster. And, she too is single and in any emergency would not be able to cope in any fashion. Oh. No. Not on your life. Don't want THAT one here... 

Our two girls are on their own and doing fine. No problem there, but the in-laws and out-laws are another kettle of fish.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We have family that think we are nuts, you guys are dooms dayers is what they tell us. We say no we aren`t, we are just prepared for what if. I know darn well if something should happen we will have alot of unprepared people show up on our door step. We have talked about what to do and how to handle it and mostly if it happens we will deal with it. I also have alot of neighbors that know we are prepers because of how we live, not because they know what we have. We also know we will be doing alot of bartering if something will happen, bring me your silver, gold, gas, oil, sugar or what ever I may need. And I will trade you FOOD, something everyone will neeed. I hope we never have to use our preps, but who knows. > Thanks Marc


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

willow_girl said:


> I think it is unwise to alienate people over a discussion about a TEOTWAWKI scenario that may not happen in our lifetime.


I completely disagree. If anything I WANT to alienate people who refuse to plan for their own future.

I WANT to be friends with people who prepare to take care of their families, people who are responsible.

I DO NOT WANT to be friends with people who will come to me empty handed looking for help if TSHTF.

I am an ant. I do not make friends with grasshoppers.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

The folks mentioned in the OP are community neighbors/family friends. We go to church together and our children grew up together. They gave me the O-S-After book and I am already into it 300 pages worth. I see how I can use the book to discuss ideas for them to help themselves....it's just that my friend simply can not keep anything to herself...so I will not tell her what I have at all. 

-scrt crk


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I find it difficult to keep how I live from friends and neighbors. They are visitors at my property and see for themselves, so there is no keeping it from them. 

People I encounter off of my property, I would not even entertain having a discussion about preparedness with them. Once you are open to a discussion you either have to lie about knowing how to do things or they will clearly know you know what you are talking about. Once you become the information expert, then people know you are the go to person if there is trouble.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I am an ant. I do not make friends with grasshoppers.


That is fine. It's certainly your prerogative. 

I'm not nearly as picky. I have found quite a few friends have done me a good turn, including some who probably didn't have a well-stocked pantry. (I hope I have repaid the favors over the years.)


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Angie is right -- I don't see anything weird about what Ernie said at all. If people have run out of food, and start attacking your house to get what food you may have stored up, are you just going to sit there and let them either kill you outright with bullets, or kill you slowly (and your family) by stealing your supplies? I sure wouldn't want to be in the position of having to kill someone else to defend my family, but if it comes to that, I want to be prepared.

Kathleen


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

There is a person, that I know,not a "friend" but just an acquaintance. This guy knows that I can, garden, make alot of things myself ect. He has stated that he will come here and bring his family-"if anything bad Happens". I'm making this clear-this guy is one Bad dude, I'm talking Hardcore Bad, well armed and fearless from the city. If one really thinks about these kinds of people showing up, believe me, you are having to put reality into perspective.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I've lost count over the years how many people have said, "when TSHTF, I'm coming to your house." DH and I don't advertise it, but it's kind of hard to miss. People aren't commenting on my food stores (of which even my best friend in the world has only seen a fraction of), but on the lifestyle we lead. To *MOST* people, we're pretty self-sufficient. To the number of our friends that live in cities, this would be where they would want to be.

On the up side, if TS really *DID* HTF, they'd not be able to get here very easily, and our neighbours and those in the area pretty much live as we do, to one extent or another.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

DH and I have thought about this from time to time. Would we actually shoot someone? I hope it never comes to it, but if someone came and wanted to wipe us out or harm us in any way, I would defend our family and preps to any extent necessary. It all depends on just what the scenario is. If it's a small SHTF which will easily be recovered from, I bet we'd help as many as we could. If it's a major world ending moment and folks are getting crazy and desparate, we'd be doing our best to make sure our family survives. Survival of the fittest as well as those best prepared, with knowledge, preps, skills, ability to work and think.

That said, my own family thinks I'm nuts, doomsayer, negative thinker, etc. They're the type that have perhaps 2 days of food in the pantry for their families. They eat out a lot, and would be hard pressed to survive if the world ends scenario hits. When they mentioned just coming to our place, I told them that they'd have to bring something to the table, no free ride, and they'd be put to work. In reality, if the world ends, they'd be hard pressed to get here as they all live further than a single tank of gas (except my mother). 

IMHO the world has already changed to the point that I don't recognize it. Small changes happening all the time. More regulations, etc. Keep hearing more and more about how 'good' it will be for the masses to do this and that. But each change removes a bit more freedom to do what I want to do in my own back yard. It won't be long before you can't buy open polinated seeds, or we won't be allowed to even grow our own gardens. When will they say we can't have a family cow/goat and drink our own milk? It won't be long before we won't be allowed to butcher our own animals. When will 'they' determine that home canning is unsafe and therefore banned? It's coming... and I'll be a lawbreaker!

Change doesn't happen suddenly, it's a thief in the night, encroaching slowly and steadily so you don't realize it's even happening.

Sorry, didn't mean to get on my soap box....


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

texican said:


> I think the answer is obvious... get the book muy pronto (interlibrary loan of paperback off Amazon, whatever...) and read it...
> 
> ...then you'll be able to 'discuss' it with your friends... let them know those who didn't survive, weren't prepared... and even those that were prepared, suffered enormous casualties... remind them of all the non prepped folks that tried to get into the town that was semi prepared... and what happened to them (they all died...) Maybe the reality of self responsibility will sink in.
> 
> ...


I think this is the best post so far.

I would gather up your friends for a meeting. The first thing out of your mouth needs to be that they need not depend on you if SHTF. They need to be ready themselves. Talk about how they can do this. Encourage them ALL to read that book. As these are church friends, you may want to discuss how it tells you to be prepared in the Bible. 

Having a bunch of like minded friends close by, is better than having folk turn up not having a clue if the SHTF.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

postroad said:


> I am picturing in my mind that couple from the movie " The book of Eli" They have "guests" come in through the front door and leave through the back and are "planted" in the garden.
> 
> Anybody remember?


I haven't seen that movie but I am a firm believer that for some people, their greatest contribution to society is as compost.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Mr.Hogwallop said:


> quote from deleted was here


Brother, this is the survival/prep forum. Everything here specifically deals with TSHTF. It is a given.

And Ernie's comment is survivalist comedy. It was funny, and most of us feel that way. Or at least I do.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> On the up side, if TS really *DID* HTF, they'd not be able to get here very easily,


That is what I try to get people to understand. If something happens that is so bad that you want to leave your home and come here, don't you think everyone else will be trying to get "somewhere else" too? If TSHTF, you won't be able to get here, so stock up.

I got my sister a 72 hour two person kit in a bucket. She lives smack in the middle of town, doesn't stock up on anything. If there is trouble, ain't no way she'll be able to get out here. It's too far.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

It can be a hard balancing act. I raise and sell Nigerian Dwarf Goats. Anyone coming to my place to buy a goat will quickly see that we have chickens and a large garden too. 

We are also going to be hosting some kids from a city day camp at our place in August. The leader wants them to get a grasp of where there food actually comes from. I debated on that since many parents are coming along. But decided that the kids needed the knowledge more than I needed to keep everything in stealth mode. Maybe, just maybe, the visit will be enough to plant some seeds of preparedness. 

Of course I won't call it preparedness, I will talk up the health aspects, and my 7 year old will demonstrate how gardening and animal related chores helps build self esteem. And both she and her 5 yr old brother will talk (without coaching) about how vegetables & fruits that they helped to grow and can taste so much better. 

I have been working on getting our closest friends on board with prepping - started them off reading "One Second After" and followed that up with Patriots and Lights Out. The wives are on board now, and they are working on their husbands.  I am not a gushy-mushy female and they know I'm quite serious when I say "you are welcome to come here in a SHTF scenario - but you'd better have something to offer because I will take care of my family first!"


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The thing is, in a prolonged emergency, you'd better EXPECT that people are going to be coming to your house.

Some will come because they know you. Some will come because they've seen that you had livestock or gardens before and want to see what you have left. Others will come simply because they've been going house to house looking for anything.

You'd better be prepared to deal with them.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

The nearest little berg to our ranch prepared as a community. There is only one road into town and one out, and they were stranded by an earthquake for three weeks once. Their website is here http://www.citizencorps.gov/cc/showCouncil.do?id=46087

You might want to invite all of these friends to prepare in a like manner.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Mr.Hogwallop said:


> You know, if you are even a little serious, to think this way in your daily life in peacetime, you may be in need of professional help.
> 
> *I'd hate to have you as a neighbor. You sound like a paranoid sociopath*.


You wouldn't have to worry about it long :teehee:


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Mr.Hogwallop said:


> deleted post was quoted here..


I'm guessing most folks here would be happy to have Ernie as a neighbor and very leery of having a newbie that makes snap judgments as a neighbor.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I for one would be more than happy to have Ernie as a neighbor.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Our Little Farm said:


> I for one would be more than happy to have Ernie as a neighbor.


Heh. Even though the ring of the anvil can often be heard at 3am?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

ne prairiemama said:


> You wouldn't have to worry about it long :teehee:


:hysterical:

LOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

My DH just invited -on a whim without asking first- a bunch of people to our home Saturday. One is the chattyloose lips friend I spoke of. I now have to hide a TON of stuff, cook double what I had planned, and entertain all afternoon...RAHWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
-scrt crk..and I was called anti social and selfish. It's going to be a few hours before I see this as a postive "training" day. RAWHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I feel your pain....


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Heh. Even though the ring of the anvil can often be heard at 3am?


Before 5am? That's all right. I'm a good shot. Put down your tools and no one gets hurt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

secretcreek said:


> My DH just invited -on a whim without asking first- a bunch of people to our home Saturday. One is the chattyloose lips friend I spoke of. I now have to hide a TON of stuff, cook double what I had planned, and entertain all afternoon...RAHWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> -scrt crk..and I was called anti social and selfish. It's going to be a few hours before I see this as a postive "training" day. RAWHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


I'm sorry, I think I'd hide the stuff, and let him do the double cooking since he did not check with you first, unless there are extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Make or buy some buns and some burgers, add a huge salad, and send him out to grill.  Easy!


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

secretcreek said:


> My DH just invited -on a whim without asking first- a bunch of people to our home Saturday. One is the chattyloose lips friend I spoke of. I now have to hide a TON of stuff, cook double what I had planned, and entertain all afternoon...RAHWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> -scrt crk..and I was called anti social and selfish. It's going to be a few hours before I see this as a postive "training" day. RAWHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Oh good Lord. Sorry.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

He just had a huge brain fart and wasn't thinking...just ad libbed and thought he was being generous.

-scrt crk
"I wouldn't want to do anything to hurt you right now...but trust me, it is on my list"...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'd still make him pick up at least 1/2 of the work so his brain will remember next time.


----------



## Mr.Hogwallop (Oct 2, 2009)

Wags said:


> I'm guessing most folks here would be happy to have Ernie as a neighbor and very leery of having a newbie that makes snap judgments as a neighbor.


I have some seriously kooky neighbors, On second thought he probably would be better than the norm here. 
I have a drunk on one side and a KKKlan on the other. I think I might just prefer Ernie.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Heh. Even though the ring of the anvil can often be heard at 3am?


Sure, there is a real nice place just up the road here, noone would hear that Anvil.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree with Angie. I would make him help prepare and cook then let him do all the clean up after His guests leave! During clean up time have a seat a cool drink and direct his efforts. I guarentee he will think to ask first next time. :banana: ROFLMAO


----------



## Reb (Dec 29, 2006)

I love this forum, it scares me just enough and helps me even more. My kids, for whatever reason, loved to show off my pantry, calling it Mom's "Blast from the Past Pantry".... Haha, come over here so I can beat you. No more, I straightened that out quick. 

Now, with the show "Extreme Couponing", I don't get that many nosy comments. I have always shopped with a big list and pile of coupons. I WOULD NEVER LET cameras into my house, much less my "stuff". What are these people thinking?????? Oh well, the zombies will be looking for their houses and leave me alone, right? Reb


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

My kids (5 & 7) talked about stocking up on wheat to a cashier ONCE. They were reminded in no uncertain terms that NOTHING in the pantry ever gets mentioned. EVER! That was several months ago and they haven't even mentioned the preps to me since then.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

i'm a night owl anyways, so ernie's late night crafting wouldn't bother me at all. i live in the country but not one person within a mile of me at least has a garden! few if any even have any livestock. everyone in hearing distance should know i have plenty b/t the chickens and geese squawking and the goats hollering. certainly shooting would be too good for anyone that tried stealing anything from me in an eotw situation! 
even my grown daughters don't know the extent of my preps. the only person that really knows is my one co-worker and now that she is on board we buy together to get discounts. i found out that on mother's day my extended family was joking about me and what i do. i tell my sister and nieces what is happening in the world and they "want to be prepared" but can never afford to or they will do it when they get their closet cleaned out so they have somewhere to put it, etc. of course they drive new vehicles, have a pontoon boat, etc. my last payment on my min-van is this month and i have no immediate plans to buy another. pickup is already paid. of course they are several years old. now i can really ramp up my preps-woohoo! needless to say my immediate family is all i am prepping for( dd's families of course, included). i just don't want them blabbing.
yes, loose lips sink ships!


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

Grasshopper: "... and I definitely know to head to your house if the SHTF."
Ant: <frowns> "Really? _Why_?"
Grasshopper: "Well, because you've got everything all figured out and have _____."
Ant: <frowns harder> "And, what, you're planning to come and just help yourself?"
Grasshopper: "Well, uh, not help myself, but, uh."
Ant: "Well, good, I'm glad to hear that, because it sure sounded like you wanted me to do all the work for you and buy you everything you need, but it just doesn't work that way. Now is the time to get everything all figured out for yourself."
Grasshopper: "Um."


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Whenever someone makes that joke I always reply, "Bring a shovel."

If someone actually does show up with a shovel then a) they're signifying they're willing to work, and b) they're acknowledging they'll follow the rules I've set forth.

Which makes them very welcome indeed.

What's ironic is that some of you seem to think I'm this lone wolf survivalist type. That couldn't be further from the truth. I deeply value community. More so because I simply don't have it where I'm at.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Ernie said:


> What's ironic is that some of you seem to think I'm this lone wolf survivalist type. That couldn't be further from the truth. I deeply value community. More so because I simply don't have it where I'm at.


I think the "which one will I have to shoot first" comment got twisted into you being the Ted Kaczinski type.

Seems some people here mistake certain ant posistions as being strictly the loner mentality. Fact is, ants do live in a community of like minded ants.

I never said I wanted to be all alone with my stuff and my bullets would fly when I saw the whites of an eye. What I said, and I think many are in agreement, is I prefer people who are responsible now, BEFORE something happens. 

Being able to keep my children safe and fed are my motivating issues. If I know that can be maintained, then I will likely take others in who can and will help.

"Tresspassers will be shot; survivors will be shot again" slogan applies to looters and thugs only, not neighbors who are willing to work together for crying out loud.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

earthkitty said:


> I think the "which one will I have to shoot first" comment got twisted into you being the Ted Kaczinski type.


My advice would be that people should ignore forum infiltrators with an attack agenda.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ernie said:


> My advice would be that people should ignore forum infiltrators with an attack agenda.


Absolutely,when being trolled the ignore function works wonders.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Eyes Wide Open said:


> Grasshopper: "... and I definitely know to head to your house if the SHTF."
> Ant: <frowns> "Really? _Why_?"
> Grasshopper: "Well, because you've got everything all figured out and have _____."
> Ant: <frowns harder> "And, what, you're planning to come and just help yourself?"
> ...


Good response!


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

We have a lot of land, in the tropics (nearly 900 acres). The rare time someone jokes about it I basically tell them, you do know you are going to be a peon, right? Hope you can keep up.

To another who held a rather good job I said "Well, I might enjoy being the aristocrat, are you going to enjoy being the serf?"

Let's be serious, those with land and resources if all goes bad will be the new lords - and I don't care how much education you have, if they no longer are making what you know how to make, you had better have a strong back.

Our advantage is we are in the middle of no where, and everyone around us homesteads, they just call it living. :lol:


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Ernie said:


> I have found that, as you grow in your self-sufficiency and preparedness, people begin to sense it. Complete strangers will approach you in parking lots, asking if they may use your jumper cables with an assuredness that you indeed have some. In an emergency, eyes will turn to you seeking guidance. .


I am not sure why certain people just send out this kind of "vibes" but my mom was one of those, go to a restaurant with a group and she was the one they handed the bill to, got calls asking what she would do about just about anything, etc. Now, my mom wasn't any specialist in anything, just an ordinary lady but it happened all the time to her. Unfortunately, I inherited this, total strangers ask me stuff I wouldn't think of asking and I always get handed the check!

OH, and Ernie, you could come live in our neighborhood any old time, we would love to have you and yours in our little neighborhood (well, not really a neighborhood more like a community), we have farmers, ranchers, a dairy, a welder, etc and most of us think alike!


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Mr.Hogwallop said:


> deleted post was quoted here/QUOTE]
> 
> Paranoia is in the eye of the beholder.


----------

